# Suspension selection help



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean...are your struts/shocks noticeably problematic? Ours has spent 120k miles on Michigan roads and they're still perfectly fine.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I would say it all depends how low you want to go. D you want just a nice stance or do you want to more so slam it? On my 15 diesel I went with the Bilstein B14 kit which i really like but if I did it again I would probably do air and here is why. I like a low look but sometimes I like to take my car some places where a lowered car don't go so well so the ability to raise and lower it on the go would be nice. Again I think it all depends what you use your car for, where you take your car and what you want to pay for.


----------



## DarkBeast (Jul 23, 2021)

MP81 said:


> I mean...are your struts/shocks noticeably problematic? Ours has spent 120k miles on Michigan roads and they're still perfectly fine.


It is definitely starting to get bouncy and not handle like it did.


----------



## DarkBeast (Jul 23, 2021)

15CruzeTD said:


> I would say it all depends how low you want to go. D you want just a nice stance or do you want to more so slam it? On my 15 diesel I went with the Bilstein B14 kit which i really like but if I did it again I would probably do air and here is why. I like a low look but sometimes I like to take my car some places where a lowered car don't go so well so the ability to raise and lower it on the go would be nice. Again I think it all depends what you use your car for, where you take your car and what you want to pay for.


I wanted the option to lower it for look and handling and agree bottoming out is not fun. I feel that air would be expensive and not sure how it will handle colder weather. I have heard that water can freeze in the lines and no air can pass or if there enough water can split the line. Is there even a direct bolt in kit for a 2014 Cruze diesel?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

k sport coilovers do wonders for it if you want handling and drops about an 1.5" not the softest ride but like it says above it depends on what you want


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have an LT with Eibachs and Bilsteins and I tow a HF trailer occasionally. 










Sorry, I cannot get this to insert correctly


----------



## DarkBeast (Jul 23, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I have an LT with Eibachs and Bilsteins and I tow a HF trailer occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which eibach springs and which bilstin struts and shocks?


----------



## DarkBeast (Jul 23, 2021)

shimmy816 said:


> k sport coilovers do wonders for it if you want handling and drops about an 1.5" not the softest ride but like it says above it depends on what you want


1.5 is a decent drop. With the coil over at full height would be stock height?


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

you can crank them up to stock height... even lowered after getting my preload set correctly I don't rub unless I hit something at a speed that would be rough anyways. The only thing I don't like is that to adjust the rear dampening on our cars you have to drop the shock down ... I need to just drill a hole through... but I haven't had to adjust yet for track.. front half dampening rear full tight... but for street I would leave everything all the way soft... it is still better than stock.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I have the K sports as well and as Shimmy said they are a bit stiff and th adjustment for damping is on the top which means you must drop the upper mount in the rears to adjust that. But adjusted all the way up you should be able to get stock height back on the car .. I was going to do the bilstein b14's but they were on backorder and I wanted to get the suspension done The only bad points I can currently say about the K sports is the rear damping adjustment , the tiny swaybar link they send with them and that the rear shock doesnt have a rubber bushing at the lower mount it uses a pair of aluminum inserts.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

DarkBeast said:


> I wanted the option to lower it for look and handling and agree bottoming out is not fun. I feel that air would be expensive and not sure how it will handle colder weather. I have heard that water can freeze in the lines and no air can pass or if there enough water can split the line. Is there even a direct bolt in kit for a 2014 Cruze diesel?


Yeah air can cause problems especially if you have to park your car outside. As far as a direct kit Cruze Culture sells a whole kit and I just figured it would fit a diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as I know, there aren't any suspension differences. Maybe the shocks/struts/springs are slightly different due to the additional weight, but other than that, should be all the same.


----------



## DarkBeast (Jul 23, 2021)

So I thought about all your suggestions and took a look into the air ride kit for the car. I think it would be great to have the adjustability but I am afraid of the reliability in the winter and colder weather. I also feel the air kits are a bit expensive and a timely install. I think I will choose a coil over kit. There are a few brands I am thinking about going with and don’t know much about coil over kits since this is the first installation of a coil over kit I’m doing. I’m looking at the bilsten b14 kit, bc racing, and isc kit. If anyone has any of these installed please let me know more about the installation went and how you like the kit. Also if you have any other suspension kits I should look into please let me know. Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the Bilstein B14. Install was fairly easy if you have the right tools. A lift is almost a must when doing coilovers. The Bilsteins might be a little more than some others. Height adjustment is fairly easy but you still need to jack the car up. As far as i know these don't have any other adjustments other than height.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DarkBeast said:


> Which eibach springs and which bilstin struts and shocks?


Bilstein B8's and Eibach Pro-Kit


----------



## DarkBeast (Jul 23, 2021)

I am leaning toward the b14 kit. What did u get to be able to adjust your camber and caster with this kit? Thanks 


15CruzeTD said:


> I have the Bilstein B14. Install was fairly easy if you have the right tools. A lift is almost a must when doing coilovers. The Bilsteins might be a little more than some others. Height adjustment is fairly easy but you still need to jack the car up. As far as i know these don't have any other adjustments other than height.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DarkBeast said:


> I am leaning toward the b14 kit. What did u get to be able to adjust your camber and caster with this kit? Thanks


You will eventually need camber bolts.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

DarkBeast said:


> I am leaning toward the b14 kit. What did u get to be able to adjust your camber and caster with this kit? Thanks


Nothing. Just got an alignment done and never had a problem with the tires rubbing when I had it down as far as it would go. Now you might have different results depending on your wheel an tire setup.


----------

